# Audi A4 Dashboard Display/Clocks



## redkenner (24 Oct 2006)

Im having some trouble with the clocks and displays in my A4 (2000).

all displays (mileage,outside temperature) and clocks (rev counter,speedometer,fuel guage,engine temperature guage) stop working until the car engine warms up.

Anyone ever have the same trouble?

Cheers.


----------



## smcgiff (24 Oct 2006)

Previously owned an A4 & A6 - your symptoms didn't arise.

For something as specific as this you might be better off trying to find an Audi or A4 forum.


----------



## polo9n (10 Jan 2007)

There is a company in Rathcoole called Logic Automotive. I used them before to repair a dashboard where the speedometer stopped working. Website is
http://www.logicautomotive.ie

they should be able to help you


----------



## Mr2 (10 Jan 2007)

Replacment of dash clocks would be a common thing on these for a lot of probs. It sounds elec at the moment but get it to an Audi garage as soon as you can otherwise one of these days she wont start because the cars imob system is built into the dash, this prob is just a warning before it packs in.


----------



## polo9n (10 Jan 2007)

Petermack said:


> Polo9N, For someone who had problems with a dashboard yesterday and could not find anyone to fix it you seem to have had a lot of experience with Logic Automotive. I seem to remember giving you this company name yesterday


 
yes thank you man, you gave me the info and i am gonna use them to get it fix. 
Dash problem causing engine shut down on motorwayis just scary to me.
Just want to share the info with folks here.
This is the main purpose of this place isn't it?

sounded like i working for them...haaa...but it took me ages to find a dashboard speciliast like them..posted lots of message and got no response .


----------



## tosullivan (11 Jan 2007)

Register with Octane.ie, there is a guy there called Autofix who specialises in German car diagnostics, based in Sallins.  I'd recommend him, used him a good few times.


----------

